# Charge Any Phone Over USB !!!



## Ayuclack (Mar 17, 2012)

Spoiler



Another Of My Friend JJ Project Enjoy !!!
Be Sure To Check Out His Website For More Over Here 



All modern smart Phones support USB charging when connected to a PC or USB charger but there are older smart phones which still need a dedicated charger as well as low end modern phones also which doesnt even have a USB port. Though not absolutely necessary, wouldnt it be handy to charge your mobile from a free port on your laptop when on travel or at home instead of plugging a another charger to the extension socket? So here is a quick and easy solution.
This is a very cheap and quick hack for any device that can be charged on 5V. All you need to know is how to cut and connect 2 wires.

*Experience Required*

Beginner

*Tools and Components Required*

Any USB cable which is long enough and has a PC compatible USB pin on one end.

A charger converter cable compatible with your phone

Heat shrinking tube

Paper cutter

*Procedure*

Get the charger converter cable compatible with your phone. This will be available in all mobile accessory shops and will have a nokia charger compatible socket on one end and a specific pin on other end. Here we’ll be using a Nokia old to Nokia New pin charger cable and strip off the older socket to charge a Nokia 5800 which doesnt support USB charging.

*i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm11/jj_alukkas/Axecrew/nokadapt.jpg

Take the cable and cut it near the useless socket to get maximum useable length of cable.
Splice the wires to get a red wire and white/black wire which is + and -.
Next get the USB cable and cut near the useless connecter end such that you retain the PC USB pin and then splice the wires.

*i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm11/jj_alukkas/Axecrew/22102011537.jpg

Cut two pieces of heat shrinking tube and put on both the wires and then twist them together, ie, red with red and white/black with the same. Then put both the heat shrinking tubes on and heat them to strengthen the wire.

*i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm11/jj_alukkas/Axecrew/img_0434.jpg

*Thats’ all! Connect to PC and charge your phone!*


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ TFS 

cool stuff ... read something like this a long time back on digit mag .. tried but it did not work .. will give it a try once more.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 20, 2012)

Will have to buy another local charger for this then. LOLz i can't use my original Nokia Charger .

for this work


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 20, 2012)

nice one, will try it soon


----------

